# A new Articles Team member



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Please welcome scalh001 to the world of TSF Teams.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats 

Welcome to the A Team


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Welcome to the team. :wave:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

welcome and congrats


----------



## scalh001 (Dec 17, 2011)

I really appreciate the warm welcomes. As a new member, I'll take great pride in extending any contribution as applicable. I'm learning as I go, so give me a nudge and give some guidance as any of you see fit. It's good to be here.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Was just helping you out in design and noticed the change :rofl:

Congrats!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats

BG


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

welcome and congrats


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Welcome aboard enjoy:wave:


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Glad to have you aboard the TSF team greetings from the UK.


----------



## scalh001 (Dec 17, 2011)

Greetings received. Thanks to all of you once again for your words of encouragement; and for those I've not had the pleasure to interact with thus far, I am sure such a time will come. Take care all, and to all a Happy New Year!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Congratulations Sam......welcome to the team!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations and welcome scalh001 :wave:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Welcome to the teams and congratulations


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations and welcome!


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Congrats! Welcome aboard!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Congrats and welcome aboard!


----------



## scalh001 (Dec 17, 2011)

I consider myself privileged to work among such dedicated and skilled individuals, whom span the gamut of diversity from countries across the world. I respect each of you as an artisan of your respective concentration, and I appreciate the mere opportunity to be associated with TSF, and by extension, all of it's staff and members. We all possess different talents, but we use them collectively and with a sense of synergy to achieve one common goal, and that's to make the TSF an even greater resource than it was yesterday. If I can contribute to that end--even trivially, then I consider myself a winner. All of you have done at least that and are the kind of team others can and do rely upon each day. All of you--keep it up, and thanks for having me aboard!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome aboard Sam.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

scalh001 said:


> I consider myself privileged to work among such dedicated and skilled individuals, whom span the gamut of diversity from countries across the world. I respect each of you as an artisan of your respective concentration, and I appreciate the mere opportunity to be associated with TSF, and by extension, all of it's staff and members. We all possess different talents, but we use them collectively and with a sense of synergy to achieve one common goal, and that's to make the TSF an even greater resource than it was yesterday. If I can contribute to that end--even trivially, then I consider myself a winner. All of you have done at least that and are the kind of team others can and do rely upon each day. All of you--keep it up, and thanks for having me aboard!


What a great way of looking at it.

When so much of the Internet is there to gain money or entertain, the small percentage of site that are there to help for no cost should be proud.

It's nice to be a part of one of the biggest Tech-Support ones out there


----------



## scalh001 (Dec 17, 2011)

My thoughts exactly.


----------

